# Best exterior caulk?



## matthew111 (May 21, 2017)

*polyurethane caulk that is easy to work with?*

Is there a polyurethane caulk that is easy to work with? I tried PL caulk because I want something that will last longer around windows and exterior trim but it was so thick and hard to tool I gave up and went back to DAP alex plus which I hate because it cracks after a couple years.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Did you warm it up? Cold polyurethane sucks. It is difficult to work with and takes getting used to working with it. Mineral spirits is useful for tooling and clean up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew111 (May 21, 2017)

Windycity said:


> Did you warm it up? Cold polyurethane sucks. It is difficult to work with and takes getting used to working with it. Mineral spirits is useful for tooling and clean up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya it was warm. Are other brands like sikaflex also difficult to work with?


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

I dont know about sika but i use masterseal np1 and its not too bad. But i dont caulk windows, I mostly do control joints so i can be a little bit sloppier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew111 (May 21, 2017)

What is the best exterior caulk to use around windows and doors and exterior trim that will last a long time and not crack? I am using alex plus right now which I hate because it cracks. I tried using PL brand polyurethane caulk but it was to hard to tool and to thick.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

If you can do a decent bead without tooling most of them will level out and be acceptable. You might as well not caulk at all if you're using Alex caulk.
If you want a lasting job then you have to learn to work with the better caulks.


----------



## matthew111 (May 21, 2017)

Has anyone tried Tremco Vulkem?


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

http://www.contractortalk.com/f8/best-exterior-trim-caulk-18136/

http://www.contractortalk.com/f33/best-caulk-windows-doors-54080/

http://www.contractortalk.com/f8/best-exterior-caulk-19060/

http://www.contractortalk.com/f4/question-caulk-best-kind-54081/

http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/caulk-181753/

I prefer Big Stretch


----------



## matthew111 (May 21, 2017)

Robie said:


> http://www.contractortalk.com/f8/best-exterior-trim-caulk-18136/
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f33/best-caulk-windows-doors-54080/
> 
> ...


Caulk manufactures often change ingredients and what used the be a good caulk 5 years ago can be crap now. Those threads are years old that's why I posted a new thread.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

You are correct.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f8/your-favorite-caulk-where-you-buy-266649/


----------



## woodyacd (Jul 31, 2016)

when I was young , my dad always used to use the "Polyseamseal" 
besides being great , it actually smelled good .
it was a good sealer , and also an adhesive.

after I saw your post I looked up top latex caulking in 2017 , and was surprised to see the one I use daily :
DAP INC Acrylic Latex Caulk .( the one in the white and blue tube)

but that could be because its the most practical cost.
its a good sealer , but not an adhesive .

the "Polyseamseal" is owned by " Loctite"
it smells the same as years back , and works as good , but I don`t know
if Loctite bought the name .

as far as pure polyurethane , I usually buy the G.E.
but I really don`t think you need that , and of course its a pain to clean with mineral spirits.
if its metal to metal , I will use this though .


like ice cream there's just too many choices , and the big box sales people really don`t know what's best , just what sells the most .

like " W.D.40" it sells the most ,,but its inferior to most.

my painter , who I've worked with for over 25 years ., can`t stand either of my caulks when using them for inside trims , he uses a painters caulk bought at his paint suppliers store.

every guy I see seems to have their own preference .


----------



## matthew111 (May 21, 2017)

I'm thinking about trying GE Silicone II paintable silicone caulk next, has anyone tried it? I always liked silicones because they last a long time, don't crack, and are easy to tool.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Vulkem is not that easy to wotk with.

Make sure you are using a heavy duty gun. It has more leverage than a regular caulk gun.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

matthew111 said:


> I'm thinking about trying GE Silicone II paintable silicone caulk next, has anyone tried it? I always liked silicones because they last a long time, don't crack, and are easy to tool.


You asked for the best exterior caulk, those would be the polyurethane types you're complaining about in your other thread. It's the adhesion you have to worry about with silicone. The best isn't going to be latex or silicone based.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

matthew111 said:


> What is the best exterior caulk to use around windows and doors and exterior trim that will last a long time and not crack? I am using alex plus right now which I hate because it cracks. I tried using PL brand polyurethane caulk but it was to hard to tool and to thick.


Not to sound harsh, but anyone that uses Alex Plus outside should be horse whipped. I will use it indoors only because I can paint over it quickly, and it is cheap. Or maybe outdoors if it is all I have with me to seal a small crack. But no one in their right mind would expect it to seal a house from the elements. You tend to get what you pay for with sealants. What was the thinking on using it? Serious question, not being an ass.

I have been using the Quad Max and the water based OSI stuff lately. Lexell and Geocell when it needs to be bullet proof.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Polyseam Seal is a like a hybrid between a vulkem and standard painters caulk. It lasts well, tools easy and can be cleaned up fairly well with water. I like it for exterior trim.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh man the caulking debate, I'm going to sneak out the back door before the brawl ensues....

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew111 (May 21, 2017)

avenge said:


> You asked for the best exterior caulk, those would be the polyurethane types you're complaining about in your other thread. It's the adhesion you have to worry about with silicone. The best isn't going to be latex or silicone based.


What things have you had trouble adhering with silicone? I have not had that problem.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

matthew111 said:


> What things have you had trouble adhering with silicone? I have not had that problem.




Mostly just paint


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew111 (May 21, 2017)

Mordekyle said:


> Mostly just paint
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's why I'm wondering how paintable the GE Silicone II paintable silicone caulk is. Has anyone tried it?


----------

